# Facebook not opening in Airtel?



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys is facebook blocked by airtel its not opening
Its giving an dns error


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 13, 2012)

no, it is working in Airtel, but I just heard news that some ISP in India blocked facebook because of politics, came here find a article or discussion about it

where are you from? may it is blocked in your region,

one thing I forgot what might be the reason it's working over here, I am not using airtel DNS, I am using google DNS


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

But its working in my cell(with airtel network)


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 13, 2012)

yes, Airtel has blocked facebook, I switched to airtel DNS and it is not working..but good news is It is working with Google DNS, Just switch to google DNS and f*** airtel.. for censorship.

If you have turbo "on" in Opera then it will work with Airtel DNS too ...checked.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

Please Tell How to do it..


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 13, 2012)

lol that was my 1500th  post, Any more ISP Known about this issue? Well if Airtel has done all other  ISP must have already done or will follow


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

Hahah,I Tweeted them "You blocked facebook" How about we boycot yo


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 13, 2012)

1. open the window where you enter your IP Address.
2. see last input boxes one below other with Label "prefered DNS server" and "alternate DNS server".

3. change prefered DNS server to 8.8.8.8
4. change alternate DNS server to 8.8.4.4

I am still not able to find some article on reliable site about it, Only thing I remembered is rumour which surface couple of months back regarding facebook shutdown on 15 March 2012...


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

Found it


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Hahah,I Tweeted them "You blocked facebook" How about we boycot yo



+1, any censorship should not be tolerated "+" I would like to add be reasonable with your tariff or soon I will boycott you, soon I find better or at least reliable like them


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

I am going to blast at them


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

lol...yeah...looks like Facebook is blocked here by BSNL.

And they are dumb. when I type facebook.com it's not opening, but if I type Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More it opens 

Well, that's cached URL of Pool Live Tour 

But then if I try to view any picture or something the URL changes to facebook.com/something and alas...it's blocked.

What's going on man..!! Can't believe.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

Lets all Do massive tweets....Lets flood twiter with tweets of india blocking facebook '
Oh,i remember theres a trial on facebook and google today in india,So theres chances of google to......


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

BSNL isnt blocking not for me atleast. directly went on via facebook.com 

Change DNS to 4.2.2.1 or Google DNS 8.8.8.8


In mobile I prefer surfing via Opera Mini. No blocks will work through that 



			
				 serpent16 said:
			
		

> Lets all Do massive tweets....Lets flood twiter with tweets of india blocking facebook '


 Not needed. This thread is getting massive hits. I think its via Search Engine only.

Around 80 guests are viewing now


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

Opera is a kind of proxy ?


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 13, 2012)

yes so dumb by Bsnl, even if it is working with Google DNS then how are they going to block it.

even it is working in Mobile as serpent16 says


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

Airtel is a piece of s**t I tweeted them regarding this,There replying to every other persons other query's,But ignoring the Facebook query


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> BSNL isnt blocking not for me atleast. directly went on via facebook.com
> 
> Change DNS to 4.2.2.1 or Google DNS 8.8.8.8
> 
> ...



Well, so you guys suggesting I should change my DNS to Google DNS.

Well, how about changing itself in Router..?? My router is set to PPPoE mode, I connect many devices simultaneously with LAN and WiFi.

Yes 5 Members and 109 Guests.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ Hope its reaches 1k ,Then all people should login to facebook,twitter say about this.Lets see what they can do


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, it's opening on Android via Facebook application but not via browser in Android.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 13, 2012)

Tata Telecom Has also Blocked facebook


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

^^they forgot to block all those stuff 



RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> Tata Telecom Has also Blocked facebook



Then im sure they lost  

Facebook, Google to Stand Trial in India - WSJ.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

SHOCK!

I cant open Facebook even via Google DNS!!!

If I try opening via Link of Krishnandu than after I enter password and ID, I get no server found 


This is a great time to login there. Atleast there wont be any nonsense posted. 

Looks like time has arrived for me to get Opera Browser


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

^Is opera a kind of proxy?(Noobish question  )


----------



## sasha007 (Mar 13, 2012)

I also cannot open Facebook on Airtel ..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

Changing to Google DNS seems to work fine for me.

But now I'm looking for way out for how to set that Google DNS in router itself as I use PPPoE mode.

Otherwise I won't be able to access it in other devices.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 13, 2012)

@serpent16, when you turn turbo ON, it is kinda as it roots traffic to its server and then compress it then delivers to your browser for low bandwidth users.

@thetechfreak ,  google DNS is working


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok airtel tweeted me.They said its a temporary problem(But i dont belive them  )


----------



## mitraark (Mar 13, 2012)

Any where they specified why the block has been implemented ?

BTW working with HMA VPN


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 13, 2012)

what can be blocked on VPN 

airtel says temporary hmm..,  Has congress called half day bandh in just my city or even on other parts of country too


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ Why do old people run the govt ? I think Vinay Rai will be assaulted

@clmlbx how to turn on turbo


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

Any of you using PPPoE mode like me..??

If yes, any idea how to set Custom DNS (i.e. Google DNS) on router itself..??


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^Is opera a kind of proxy?(Noobish question  )



no. When you turn on turbo all pages come via opera servers. So nothing is blocked.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

> Dear Customer,
> 
> Ref: Email dated 13-03-2012, expressing concern regarding facebook service for your airtel mobile number
> 
> ...


*Email response by them *


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

@serpent16 Check the 4th button (icon) from right on bottom-right corner.


----------



## Champ (Mar 13, 2012)

was Blocked on MTNL as well, this morning


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

@Krishna thanks


----------



## mitraark (Mar 13, 2012)

Opera it is then !


----------



## puli44 (Mar 13, 2012)

even im getting same DNS error in office i think server is down ?


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 13, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> what can be blocked on VPN
> 
> airtel says temporary hmm..,  Has congress called half day bandh in just my city or even on other parts of country too



Dont know Yet


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 13, 2012)

working now


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 13, 2012)

Server not found







          Firefox can't find the server at Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More.


BSNL


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

@Rockstar Yes it's blocked by BSNL too. I'm on BSNL.

Change your DNS to Google DNS.


----------



## anandharaja (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ i'm also from BSNL without any issue working fine now.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok reverted back to BSNL DNS Servers and working fine now 

Confirming @anandharaja 

OT : lol 195 guests + 10 members active on this thread


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ Is it?Maybe There was a downtime in facebook server?But if it was,It wont tell us airtel dns error?
Yeah it proper now


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 13, 2012)

facebook.com Not working yet


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

^Its fine for me.I guess facebook did it to tell people.How would it be if india blocked facebook


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

@RaMpAgEr^GodZ ISP??

Working for me on BSNL since few mins.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Airtel,I removed google dns


----------



## Vyom (Mar 13, 2012)

I can surf on Facebook through opera browser on my Android, and have Airtel as the service provider. :/


----------



## mitraark (Mar 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^Its fine for me.I guess facebook did it to tell people.How would it be if india blocked facebook



It's still too early , many didn't even notice it. Maybe the block should have been there for a few more hours


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok guys, I think that was not blocked by Indian ISP's.

Looks like it has something to do with Facebook Server's itself.

Check *twitter.com/#!/search/#Facebook


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 13, 2012)

^ if that is true, wow! lol we wasted time on un-necessary topic .

Made a Issue out of nothing.. even it sold like a hot cakes still 191 guest


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

^^lol..!! Anyway, it's down again. Moving to Google DNS again


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 13, 2012)

well not just for facebook, but I feel google DNS is better then airtel DNS, Saw little improvement in speed, at my side at least, been months since I changed to Google DNS

but still difficult to believe as it was working on Google DNS


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice. But I'm experiencing slow down on Google DNS. BSNL DNS was better 

Another hilarious news : Facebook draws flak over blocking users with Chutia surname - Internet | ThinkDigit News


----------



## bibinjohn (Mar 13, 2012)

now its ok.. i can login using BSNL Broadband in firefox..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, finally it's fixed. Confirmed from *twitter.com/#!/search/#Facebook


----------



## Desmond (Mar 13, 2012)

Working on Idea though. Don't know for how long.


----------



## puli44 (Mar 13, 2012)

yes now its working


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 13, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice. But I'm experiencing slow down on Google DNS. BSNL DNS was better
> 
> Another hilarious news : Facebook draws flak over blocking users with Chutia surname - Internet | ThinkDigit News



lol

 In fact I first got news of this blackout on facebook from user named "Aap Chutiye Hain", his posts are hilarious. mostly post jokes and humour


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

^^lol..!!


----------



## DDIF (Mar 13, 2012)

Though I am not on facebook but after reading this post I checked it. For me facebook is opening with BSNL and Google and Open DNS all. Well I don't know one can login or not as I don't have an id on there.
But if it is not working for you guys then I suggest you use TOR and now is a great time to support EFF.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

@ManiDhillon Well it's not about using some proxy or tor. We know about Tor and other Proxy's. So if it was blocked there is numerous ways to access it.

We were just discussing what's going on...


----------



## DDIF (Mar 13, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @ManiDhillon Well it's not about using some proxy or tor. We know about Tor and other Proxy's. So if it was blocked there is numerous ways to access it.
> 
> We were just discussing what's going on...


Thats why I said to support the efforts of EFF buddy. I know there are numerous way to access sites. But until you prove that their block is not going to work then how do you think that you will protest??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 13, 2012)

Last night i saw DNS error on facebook but ignored it and wen play DOTA. Is it still not working? i cant check. 

I can open Facebook in my office (Internet - Airtel ) now though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

Everything is fine now.


----------

